# Opinions on Shepherd mix's ears standing up



## KET

My puppy is a foundling and so I don't know the breeds of his parents. Two different vets said he's German Shepherd mixed with either Bernese Mountain dog or Rott (possibly both or more). He's estimated to be about 4 old months right now and i've read it can take even up to 5 or 6 months for his ears to stand. After researching and looking at a lot of photos, I think he looks mostly Shepherd and would like it if his ears stood up (although i'll love him either way). He's definitely still in the teething phase, so I know I may have to just be patient and wait until that's over to find out, but I'd like some input.Could I get some opinions on whether or not his ears look like they'll go up? 

(sorry, I know the photo is small, 2nd photo is from a few weeks ago, first one with him alert is more recent)

Also, does anyone know of any GS/Bernese mixes that have ears that stand?


----------



## Sunflowers

I doubt they will stand. They're not even trying... Cute puppy!


----------



## tl&shelby

just by looking, i see rott. the eyebrows and coloring are classic rotwieler. he's adorable! my GSD had ears like that when i got her. her's would stand up randomly here and there though before they strengthened. if your little guy has gsd in him, they may stand at times or not at all. some GSD ears never stand. cute either way. i think it gives them character


----------



## Freestep

Adorable puppy who will have adorable floppy ears.  Forget about his ears and love him!


----------



## MattLink

He definitely looks like a Rottie. I don't think his ears will stand up, they'll probably just do a partial-stand when something's caught his attention, but I'm just guessing here, won't know until he's all grower up. 

Links left ear went up for a week, then both for about 2 days then back to only one for another week Lol. That was around the 3 month mark, he's now got two giant perky ears that never go down, though occasionally they go back when he's in trouble and knows it, or very relaxed. 

But yeah, I'd guess 50/50 GSD/Rottie, but the pictures aren't a lot to go on.


----------



## qbchottu

They won't stand imo


----------



## PatchonGSD

I'd bet $ he's a Rottie mix and those ears wont stand. cute either way.


----------



## doggiedad

i'm far from a pro but the pup looks like a Rottie
to me and you know what Rottie ears look like.


----------



## SewSleepy

I was told Seven is a rott/GSD mix when we adopted her at 7 weeks. At that age she looked more Rott than anything, now she's more GSD looking. 

How old is he estimates in the pics you posted? I'll post some pics from the same age of Seven for comparison. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KET

SewSleepy said:


> I was told Seven is a rott/GSD mix when we adopted her at 7 weeks. At that age she looked more Rott than anything, now she's more GSD looking.
> 
> How old is he estimates in the pics you posted? I'll post some pics from the same age of Seven for comparison.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


After getting two different vet's opinions, they estimated he's probably about four months old...maybe a little younger. Idk if you can tell in the pictures, but his fur is pretty long which makes me think he's definitely got Bernese in him, I'm thinking he just has a little of everything.


----------



## MattLink

The pictures are difficult to see, but he seems to have the same kind of fluffy fur that my neighbours 1+ y/o GSD/Rottie mix has. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KET

*photos*

A couple more photos, tried to make them as close up as possible.


----------



## martemchik

I just don't see any GSD in that face. GSDs have very distinct eyes that they tend to pass to their mixes but I can't tell for sure.

Doesn't look like those ears will stand...usually you have at least some part of the ear standing by 4 months old, unless you know its pure and the lines are known for soft ears.

How big is he at 4 months? Weight/height wise?


----------



## SukiGirl

I don't think those ears are going up...But that is one cute puppy!


----------



## mrwonky

1/2 GSD 1/2 Bernese looks right..your dog looks EXACTLY like mine did as a pup, and he is for certain 1/2 GSD and 1/2 Berner...(I knew his parents).
People always think my dog is half rottie b/c of the eyebrows (and other features), but he is not.
My dog's ears do not stand up like a Shepherd's at all, but they do have a bit more 'lift' to them than being totally floppy. Also, my dog has one ear that stands up much more than the other, which is adorable.

You are lucky. This is the best mix I could ever imagine, and yours will be a great dog. Watch out for grain allergies, however.


----------



## Monika_T

I would love your opinions on what you all think my German shepherd is mixed with! We adopted her. She's 10 weeks old


----------



## CrazyK9Dad

Monika_T said:


> I would love your opinions on what you all think my German shepherd is mixed with! We adopted her. She's 10 weeks old


Your pup looks like she came from the same litter as mine! Same age too I think.


----------

